#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What are the common personal financial mistakes we should avoid?

## Bhavya

Sometimes our minor financial mistakes can lead to major economic hardship. So it's essential to know common financial mistakes to avoid them. Can you guys tell me what are the common personal financial mistakes we should avoid?

----------

